# Router template guides. Bosch 1617evs/ Porter Cable guides



## DaDijionDon (Feb 19, 2019)

How does this make sense? Am I missing something? I swear, between Makitas impossible to use website (for figuring out accessories among other should be simple tasks) and Bosch not having simple to find info on (this is pretty specific, but I almost lost the plot that day) guide rod bolt thread.. I'd swear these companies are trying to aggravate me, specifically! Lol

Anyway… As per the photographs, the template guide shaft doesn't extend proud of the baseplate!! Rendering it useless, and a waste of my time and money. You can't mount the guide housing to the chassis on either the plunge or fixed base. So when you mount it to the base plate like you have to, the guide shaft doesn't extend past the… I already explained this…

Am I missing something? Or am I throwing a blanket party for the entire management and engineering teams of… ALL the companies that waste my time with crap like this. 
(Blanket party is a term used for assault and battery)

Not 100% on which forum this should have gone in. My apologies if I missed the mark
Cheers,
Ian


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

On mine you push the bushing onto the side marked bottom, and then from the other side screw the nut on. Unless you have a different set?


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

It's hard to tell from the pictures, but have you tried flipping the insert?


----------

